# Flower drop



## Doug (Mar 9, 2009)

After four to five weeks of blooming, each of my glanduliferum flowers fell off while still looking to be in perfect condition. This was spaced out over a period of a couple of weeks. All my other species flowers usually show a gradual decline over a period of days before falling off. Is this something that is preculiar to glanduliferum?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2009)

A lot of phrags do that also.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2009)

NYEric said:


> A lot of phrags do that also.



*All* my Phrags do that!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 9, 2009)

Most of my phrags do that.
Most of my pahs wilt & brown but I think 4-5 weeks on a multi flower is pretty good. Any change in humidity? light? drafts?


----------



## Roy (Mar 10, 2009)

Doug said:


> After four to five weeks of blooming, each of my glanduliferum flowers fell off while still looking to be in perfect condition. This was spaced out over a period of a couple of weeks. All my other species flowers usually show a gradual decline over a period of days before falling off. Is this something that is preculiar to glanduliferum?



Not normal for glanduliferum ( praestans ) to do this that I know of. It could be due to a rapid temperature drop or a major change in growing conditions for a brief period of time.


----------

